# Burton photon step on PAIN



## Cufu205 (Jan 2, 2022)

Update.. Watched some more videos from wiredsport and took more accurate measurements
Width: 
Left & Right 9.6 cm

Length:
Left 25.8 cm
Right 26 cm on the line maybe slight over 26 but just a hair 26.05 or 26.1 depends on how much you touch the wall with your heel I guess. I was trying to just slight touch the wall 

If I am correct it looks like I should be a size 8 regular no need for wide but now that throws me into the small binding not a medium as well.


----------

